# Webcaster Gun Help



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

Has anyone here bought a Webcaster web gun, and if so do you have to use their glue sticks or can you use any glue sticks? I have searched the web and found nothing. Please help.

Thanks 
Arastorm :jol:


----------



## Texan78 (Sep 25, 2008)

You can use any glue sticks that are made for hot glue guns. If you are wanting a certain color or UV glowing web then you will need to order from them unless you can find them local. 

Have you looked at the Minions Web Guns? They are recommended by a lot of people. The most popular one is the CCL.


----------



## the_PROCRASTINATOR (Oct 14, 2006)

Yep I use a regular (modified) hot glue gun and the cheapest long glue sticks I can find in my local stores.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Any mutli-temp should work.
The only thing is yellowing of the sticks when you get the super cheapies.

I sold over 380 of the webcaster guns last year. 
What type are you looking for?

If you want the standard sticks I can get you 8 lbs for 83.80 or maybe 8 lbs of GID for 99.80 free shipping on either.
I'll have these up on the site in a few hrs.


----------



## scream1973 (Dec 23, 2007)

Check ebay for regular glue sticks i picked up 25 lbs of 12" sticks for around 50 including shipping.


----------



## Arastorm (Aug 19, 2008)

Thank you all for your help. Have a hauntingly good halloween> :cheesykin:


----------

